# Can anyone help with a good property forum?



## ChilliBlue (26 April 2010)

Hi all

Does anyone have any links to a good property forum?


----------



## RazzaDazzla (26 April 2010)

Steve McKnights PropertyInvesting forum?
www dot propertyinvesting dot com


----------



## nomore4s (26 April 2010)

http://www.aussiepropertyforums.com/


----------



## cutz (26 April 2010)

ChilliBlue said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone have any links to a good property forum?




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17967


----------



## Gerkin (26 April 2010)

cutz said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17967




Thats not a property forum....thats just a bunch of so called expert traders and stockmarket gurus trading blows against a couple of property nuts... Its a good property economics forum I think.

If you want a building forum goto homeone.

If you want a good property one go to somersoft, it had alot of finance, accounting, legal forums.......i find there is too much spam in mcknights


----------



## mazzatelli (26 April 2010)

Gerkin said:


> If you want a good property one go to somersoft, it had alot of finance, accounting, legal forums




Beware of some sections though - e.g. property wrapping, covered calls, JV financing etc
There are questions over the legality and rudimentary understanding of derivatives


----------



## weird (26 April 2010)

http://www.somersoft.com/forums/


----------



## Gerkin (26 April 2010)

mazzatelli said:


> Beware of some sections though - e.g. property wrapping, covered calls, JV financing etc
> There are questions over the legality and rudimentary understanding of derivatives




I would agree with you there, I think its good for some research and knowledge as this forum is, in particular the finance area is good, I  think there is alot of wrong advice both given on that forum and this forum in cases. I find that this is one of the better stock forums around..


----------



## ChilliBlue (29 April 2010)

Many thanks to you all for responding


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (29 April 2010)

If you're not one of those 'Australia is different' nutters, then you can't go past www.housepricecrash.co.uk

Much of what is discussed on there is relevent to Oz.


----------



## hiflo (29 April 2010)

weird said:


> http://www.somersoft.com/forums/




I second this choice.

It has wealth of information available and great moderators.


----------



## Buckfont (29 April 2010)

Professor Robots with his train station may be the one to ask.


----------



## cutz (29 April 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> If you're not one of those 'Australia is different' nutters, then you can't go past www.housepricecrash.co.uk
> 
> Much of what is discussed on there is relevent to Oz.




I second this choice,

Good resources and information, be sure to check out the bookshop.

Good stuff  UBIQUITOUS.


----------



## skinner36 (11 May 2010)

*Forum for a property question*

I have a question on tax after subdividing my house block. Does anyone know a good property related forum where I can ask this question?


----------



## skinner36 (11 May 2010)

The moderator moved my question here. I have just read the threads above.


----------



## BlackPanther84 (18 May 2010)

I quite like the Property Investment Forum as mentioned before by Razza Dazzla.

I found some of the guys there had a lot of stuff to really help me out as im looking at my first investment. They pointed me to an iPhone app which I now use daily! (Property Investment Calculator), plus it was only $1.19.

There are also lots of good answers are various mortgage broker sites I found!


----------

